# Monthly Calendar Contest: Did you vote yet?



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

First and foremost: I am not campaigning for myself!  Honestly Folks!!!

I am however campaigning to get as many votes in as possible!!!! So far we have 81 votes in. That really is a nice outcome, BUT, with over 300 active members in a 24 hour period, I really think we could honor Ricks effort and the work he puts into these contest with MORE votes!

These photos are all winners and with so many different styles and themes, there is a wide palate of likes for everyone!!!

Remember, you don't have to have a submission to vote and your vote adds to the excitement of the contest!

Let's really pump up those votes and have fun with the contests this year!!!

And for your convenience, here's the link to this months contest!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ecember-calendar-photo-contest-vote-here.html


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh I need to go vote. Been a little busy lately. ROFL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I voted and just wanted to bump it up. It was very hard this month, there were so many great entries.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I voted too...just bumping this up.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you Jazz&Jules I thought I was the only one canvassing for votes!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

I voted and Hopefully next month when i have my wittle man it will be a theme i will be able to take part in... It was very very hard to only vote for one


----------

